# Doktorspiele - Erster Trailer zur Teenie-Komödie



## FlorianStangl (25. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Doktorspiele - Erster Trailer zur Teenie-Komödie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Doktorspiele - Erster Trailer zur Teenie-Komödie


----------



## GSGALAXY (25. Juni 2014)

Typische, neuzeitliche, deutsche Filme - Hauptsache billig, Hauptsache Thema Sex  ...  nur noch armselig  ...


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2014)

GSGALAXY schrieb:


> Typische, neuzeitliche, deutsche Filme - Hauptsache billig, Hauptsache Thema Sex  ...  nur noch armselig  ...


Stimmt natürlich, früher hätt's das nicht gegeben. Da hatten wir noch große Kinokunst wie* American Pie* ... Moment: Noch früher hätt's das nicht gegeben. Da hatten wir noch große Kinokunst wie *Eis am Stiel *... gleich hab ich's: Viel früher hätt's das nicht gegeben. Da hatten wir noch große Kinokunst wie die* Schulmädchen Reports* ... ach verdammich, schon 1896 gab's Filme mit sexuellen Inhalten ...


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich, früher hätt's das nicht gegeben. Da hatten wir noch große Kinokunst wie* American Pie* ... Moment: Noch früher hätt's das nicht gegeben. Da hatten wir noch große Kinokunst wie *Eis am Stiel *... gleich hab ich's: Viel früher hätt's das nicht gegeben. Da hatten wir noch große Kinokunst wie die* Schulmädchen Reports* ... ach verdammich, schon 1896 gab's Filme mit sexuellen Inhalten ...



Ich würde jetzt gerne ein Youtube-Video dazu hier reinposten.
Bin aber nicht ganz sicher, wie jugendfrei es sein muss. 
Aber kanns ja jeder selber suchen. Es geht um ein:*Verschollenes Familienoberhaupt*


----------



## BigSchlingel (2. Juli 2014)

FlorianStangle hat recht. Es ist eine typische halblustige deutsche Teeniekomödie: Für Teenies zum verlegen Kichern, für Erwachsene zum lauten Gähnen.


----------

